# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  (صديقٌ وأخٌ.. ولكنَّهُ من إخوةِ يوسفَ عليه السلام !!) مقال عن خيانة الصديق !!

## الأيام

صديقٌ وأخٌ.. ولكنَّهُ من إخوةِ يوسفَ عليه السلام !!ـ كيف يكون صديقاً لك من يراك تغرق وهو لا يزال يُحدِّق فيك... فإذا ما وصلتَ إلى الشاطئ قام بزجّك في الماء ؟!وكيف يكون صديقَك مَن يراك تحترق ... فإذا ما كادت النار أن تخمد نفخ فيها من جديد ؟!وكيف يكون صديقك من تعيش معه ردحاً من الزمن ثم  يتخلى عنك عندما يعضُّك الدهرُ بنابه , ويقلبُ لك ظهرَ الْمِجَنِّ ؟ـ إذا تعرضت يوماً لخيانةٍ من صديق فلا تحزن , لأن الحياة مدرسةٌ , وكلما كان الدرسُ أشدَّ وقعاً وقسوةً فإنك تتعلمُ منه الكثيرَ والكثير , ويرسخُ في ذاكرتك على مدى الدهور وتعاقب الأيام ....ـ كنتَ في منصبك ذات يوم , وكنت ترى الأصدقاء يأتون إليك زَرافات ووُحدانا , بل كنت تراهم دائماً عن اليمين وعن الشمال عِزِيْنَ ......أما الآن فليس لك ـ يا صاحبي ـ  إلا الذكرياتُ المريرةُ , والحسراتُ المحرقة , والزفراتُ الملتهبةُ..وعلمتَ أن معظم أصدقائك كانوا سحابةَ صيفٍ انقشعت , وحُلماً مضى وانقضى, وظلَّا اضمحلّ وزال..وتيقنت أنك كنت تعيش في وهم وخيال , وأن معظم أصدقائك ما هم إلا سرابٌ بقيعةٍ كنتَ تحسبه ماءً زلالاً , وريشة تتطايرُ في مهب الرياح...ـ مخدوعٌ من يظن أن كلَّ من يسلم عليه بحرارة صديقٌ وفِيٌّ , وكلَّ من يتشوق للقائه بلهفة أخٌ حميم ,  وكل من يبتسم ثغرُه وتنبسط أساريرُ وجهه صاحبٌ أمين....فكم من إنسان يسلم عليكَ بحرارة, ولكنها حرارةُ صدره الذي يتلظّى حقداً وحسداً !وكم من متشوِّق للقائك بلهفة ! ولكنه متلهّف ليرى فيك ما يسرُّه ويسوؤُك !وكم من إنسان يبتسم لك ثغرُه , وتنبسط أمامك أساريرُ وجهه , ولكنّ له قلباً يُقطّب لك حاجبيه , ووجهاً خفيّاً متجهماً لا تراه إلا إذا كنتَ ذا بصيرة وفراسة ...وعندها يلوحُ في ذهنك قول المتنبي : إذا رأيت نيوبَ الليث بارزةً     فـلا تظننَّ أن الليثَ يبتسم !ـ قد تعيش مع صديق لسنواتٍ وسنوات , وأنت لا ترى فيه إلا أخاً شفوقاً , وقلباً حنوناً , وناصحاً أميناً , وفجأةً , ولأمرٍ غير ذي بالٍ تكتشفُ أنه ذئبٌ مراوغٌ , وتتيقن أنه أخٌ ولكنْ من إخوة يوسفَ عندما ألقوه في غيابات الجب [ ولكنهم تابوا فيما بعد ] , وناصح أمينٌ , ولكن لأعدائك , وقلب حنونٌ , ولكن على حُسادك ومبغضيك....فإذا ما حصل معك ذلك فلا تستغربْ , ووطِّد نفسك على ما هو أصعبُ من ذلك  , فالحياة تخبئ لك كثيراً من المفاجآت !ـ مالَكَ ـ تربت يداك ـ ؟! طُعنتَ مراتٍ ومرات من الشخص ذاته , وبذات الْمُدية , وبعد كل طعنة يقول لك : عفوا ,ولم أقصد , ووقع ذلك سهوا , ويرميك بوابل من الأعذار, وربما دعَّم أعذارَهُ أحياناً بدمعتين بائستين تجريان على وجنتيه ! وأنتَ إلى الآن لم تعتبر , بل أخذت ـ وبطيب قلبٍ منك ـ تكفكفُ له دموعه , وتهدّئ من رَوعه .....فحريٌّ بك أن تفيق من ضلالك  , وتعودَ إلى رشدك ...وينبغي عليك أن تميز بعد ذلك بين اليد التي تطعنك من الخلف وبين اليد التي تحنو عليك يقيناً وتربت على كتفيك حقيقة وحبا .!!ـ هي أبيات تعجبني كثيراً , وكلما قرأتُ قصةً عن غدر صديق , أو سمعت عن خيانةٍ ممن يدعي لصاحبه الإخاء والوداد , فإنني أتذكرها , وتأبى إلا أن تتشبث بشفتي ولساني حتى أقولها :وإخـوانٍ حســـبتهمُ دروعاًفكانــوها, ولكــنْ للأعادي 
وخلتـهمُ ســـهاماً صائباتٍفكــانوها , ولكـنْ في فؤادي 
وقالوا: قد صَفَتْ منا قلــوبٌلقد صدقوا, ولكن عـن ودادي 
وقالوا: قد سعيـنا كـلَّ سـعيلقد صدقوا, ولكن في فسـاديوقد ختمت المقال بهذه الأبيات , ليعتبرَ بها المعتبر , وليتعظَ بها المتعظ , فالسعيد من تنفعه الكلمة !
 الشاعر الأديب : مصطفى قاسم عباس
منقول

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

جزاك الله خيرًا أخانا : صاحب معرف ( الأيام ) على النقل.
والصداقة كغيرها من الأشياء بنت زمانها ، فإذا كان الزمان زمان فتن كانت الصداقة متقلبة، وإذا كانت لله وفي الله دامت واتصلت وصفت على مر الليالي وكر الأيام، وإن كانت للدنيا انقلبت وتغيرت وانقطعت وانفصلت.
وعليك أن تتخير لصداقتك من حسن معدنه وطاب أصله ، فإن الأصيل يرى: (( صُحْبة عشرين يومًا قرابةٌ )).
وما ذلك إلا لطيب عشرته وحسن خلطته وطيب أصله ومنبته، والصداقة لا تدوم إلا مع طيب العشرة ، وأطيب الناس عشرة من إن قَرُب مَنَح ، وإن بَعُد مَدَح ، وإن ظُلِم صَفَح ، وإن ضُويق سَمَح ، فمن ظفر به فقد أفلح ونجح.
لكن ينبغي للصديق أن يغض طرفه عن عيوب صديقه فكل بني آدم خطاء ، وكلنا صاحب نقص وعيب ، فكن كما قال الشاعر:
(وأغمض للصديق عن المساوي *** مخافة أن تعيش بلا صديق)
ونقل عن أبي الدرداء أنَّه قال: (( معاتبة الأخ خير من فقده ، ومن لك بأخيك كله ؟ أطعْ أخاك ولِن له ، ولا تسمع فيه قول حاسدٍ وكاشحْ ، غدًا يأتيك أجله فيكُفُّك فقده ، كيف تبكيه بعد الموت وفي الحياة تركت وصله ؟
وسامح الله أبا حيان التوحيدي - إن كان أهلا للمسامحة - فقد أبدع في كتابه (( الصداقة والصديق )) وأتى فيه بكل فريد وعجيب، فليراجع ففيه درر.

----------


## عدلان الجزائري

مقال حسن جزاك الله خيرا لكن لو نسبت هذه الصداقة إلى غير إخوة يوسف عليه السلام فإنهم أخطاوا فندموا وتابوا فلا ينبغي أن يعيروا ولو من طرف خفي ثم هم أبناء نبي وإخوة نبي عليهم سلام الله فيحفظ لهم هذا الجانب هذا ما ظهر لي والله أعلم

----------


## الأيام

شكري لكما وبارك الله بكما وحياكما الله...

----------


## خالد الشافعي

*" لا تموت النفس الخبيثة حتى تسيء لمن أحسن إليها "*

كنت اسمه في الصغر من بعض الوعاظ هذا الأثر المنسوب لعلي رضي الله عنه :
أبى الله على النفس الخبيثة ألا تخرج من الدنيا حتى تسيء إلى من أحسن إليها ، وفي رواية : كتب الله على النفس الخبيثة ألا تموت حتى تسيء إلى من أحسن إليها .
وقد بحثت عن هذا الأثر في بطون الكتب المسندة فلم أجده ، ولعله مقولة ، أو حكمة ، أو مثل .
وقد وجدته مذكورًا في كتاب : (النجوم الزاهرة) لابن تغري بردي (15/353) على أنَّهُ مثل سائر، وقد ذكره بلفظ: (( لا تموت النفس الخبيثة حتى تسيئ لمن أحسن إليها )).
وكذلك ذكره صاحب (الكشكول) (2/133) - بهاء الدين الهمذاني (ت:1031)- فقال : 
من كلام بعض الحكماء : حرام على النفس الخبيثة أن تخرج من الدنيا حتى تسيء إلى من أحسن إليها .

وقد صدره صاحب كتاب: (نضرة الإغريض في نصرة القريض) -المظفر بن الفضل العلوي الحسيني العراقي (ت:656)- بقوله: وقد قال عليه السلام:(حرامٌ على النفسِ الخَبيثَةِ أنْ تخرجَ من دارِ الدُنيا حتى تُسيءَ الى مَنْ أحسنَ إليها)
قلت : لا يصح .

----------


## خالد الشافعي

< نكران الجميل من الأخ >

قال الشيخ علي الطنطاوي رحمه الله في ذكرياته :
إني لا أزال في (ذكريات) سنة 1931. في هذه السنة رأيت أشد يوم مر عليّ في عمري، وهو يوم 14/7/1931 الذي بقيت مرارته في نفسي حتى جاء يوم أشد منه وأقسى هو يوم 17/3/1981. الأول ماتت فيه أمي في مستشفى كلية الطب في دمشق، بإهمال جراح أخذناها إلى عيادته، وفي الثاني قتلت بنتي وهي وحيدة في بيتها في (آخن) في ألمانيا برصاص مجرم معتد اقتحم عليها بيتها، لم نعرفه فنثأر منه، لكن الذي يعرفه ويعرف من أرسله لن يهمله.

أستطيع أن أتحدث عن اليوم الأول لأن مرور نصف قرن جعل الجرح يندمل وإن لم يلتئم، والألم يخف وإن لم يذهب، والقلم يتحرك في الكتابة عنه وإن لم ينطلق.

أما الثاني فلا.. لا أستطيع، فالجرح فيه أعمق، والألم أقوى، حتى أنه ليكاد يهوّن عليّ الأول، ومن قال لكم إن الإنسان يحب أمه وأباه، مثلما تحبه أمه ويحبه أبوه، فلا تصدقوه، وكيف أكتب عنها، وأنا كثيرًا ما أغفل عن نفسي، فأوغل من حيث لا أشعر في سبحات الخيال فأتوقع أن أسمع الهاتف يرن فيعلمني أن خبر موتها لم يصح، أو أن آخذ جرائد الصباح فأجد فيها تكذيبه، بل ربما توهمت أني سأكلمها كما كلمتها قبل الحادث بساعات، فلما علمت أنها وحدها في الدار خفت عليها فراحت تطمئنني، بنفسيتها المتفائلة دائماً، ولهجتها السريعة المتحمسة دائماً، تخبرني أنها في أمان، وأنّ الباب لا يفتح إلا إن سمعت صوت الطارق وعرفت شخصه. ما ظننت أن المجرم سيرغم جارتها على أن تطرق له هي الباب ليدخل منه هو...

بطل يحتمي بامرأة.. هذه هي بطولة المجرمين!

أعود إلى حديث أمي، أعود إلى المرّ فراراً مما هو أمرّ، أما حدث بنتي فما أحسب أني سأفتحه يوماً، لأني لن أعيش حتى يندمل الجرح وينطلق القلم فليبق المصاب لي وحدي، أتجرع عذابه وأرجو ثوابه، أعود إلى ذكر أمي وما نسيتها ولا غاب عني يومها، إني أرى تفاصيل الفاجعة كأنها (فلم) يمر أمامي، بالعرض البطيء الذي يوضح دقائق حركات الممثلين، وملامح وجوههم. ولكنه لا يكشف خلجات نفوسهم، لأن هذا شيء ما وصلت إليه صناعة الأفلام................  ...كما لقيت أنا من ابن أبي الذي ربيته صغيراً وكنت 
الأب له بعد أبيه الذي لم يعرفه ، وأوليته من حبي وقلبي مثلما أوليته من نتائج كسبي , فكان أن قاطعني من أكثر من ربع قرن ، , حتى إنه ليسكن البلد 
الذي أسكنه ولا أعرف عنوانه , ويعمل في الجامعة التي لا أزال أعمل فيها ولكن لا أراه ولا أدري 
ما عمله , وقُتلت بنتي فلم يبق قريب ولا بعيد إلا عزاني وواساني , وما عزى ولا واسى بزيارة 
ولا رسالة ولا برقيه , والله لا يحب الجهر بالسوء من القول إلا من ظلم , وهل في الظلم أكبر 
من قطع الرحم وجحود الإحسان ؟

----------


## خالد الشافعي

وفي الحديث الصحيح عن نبينا عليه الصلاة والسلام الفصيح " وَيْحَكَ يَا ابْنَ آدَمَ مَا أَغْدَرَكَ " متفق عليه ، وبالله التوفيق .

----------


## الأيام

شكري للجميع وشكرا لمروركم الكريم

----------

